# HDR TV For Gaming and Movies



## rider (Apr 11, 2018)

1. Budget - around 50,000 INR
2. Display type and size - 40-43"
3. What will the TV/monitor be used for primarily? - PS4 Gaming, Full HD Action Films
4. Types and number of ports required - 2 HDMI ports if possible, USB that supports all latest
5. Preferred choice of brand - Sony and Samsung
6. Any TV in consideration - Samsung 43MU6100, Sony KLV-W772E, Sony KLV-43W662F
7. Any other info that you want to share: I am looking a quality very high contrast deepest black Full HD *HDR TV* 40-43 inch, *motion flow should be more than 60Hz* as it's 2018 not 2008.


----------



## Flash (Apr 11, 2018)

Did you try  Mi LED Smart TV 44" ?


----------



## rider (Apr 11, 2018)

Flash said:


> Did you try  Mi LED Smart TV 44" ?


I said I need HDR TV with more than 60 Hz strictly


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 11, 2018)

Check this very detailed review(it is for 58" version though):
Samsung MU6100 Review (UN58MU6100)

The other 2 sony models mentioned are not available on above site & the models mentioned as best in 40-43" category are not available in India.Based on almost universal fact of Indian markets always getting inferior models in any electronics/consumer appliances area,my guess is that out of the 3 models samsung mu6100 seems a better bet.
The 4 Best 40-42-43 inch TVs: Reviews

P.S.Better take some demo HDR clips & test these models personally at local showrooms.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 11, 2018)

rider said:


> I said I need HDR TV with more than 60 Hz strictly


I highly doubt you'll get a VFM 120Hz or higher TV in your budget. We have utterly high BS taxes on electronics.


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 11, 2018)

rider said:


> I said I need HDR TV with more than 60 Hz strictly


Do u want more than 60 Hz refresh rate or motion flow greater than 60 ? Those are two different things. At 50k finding a TV with 120 Hz refresh rate would be tough luck. In India.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 11, 2018)

When regular TVs say they have 120 hz or 240 hz refresh rate, then it is not so. They use image interpolation or tomfoolery to have that as a setting but dont be fooled into thinking its actual 120hz or 240 hz.
In short, Yes, every TV within that price range is 60 hz.

None of the tv's in your consideration has >60hz. The samsung one claims to be 100 hz but that is some prime bullshittery right there, to fool consumers.

42.5" Samsung UE43MU6100 - Specifications


----------



## Minion (Apr 12, 2018)

*Sony KLV-W772E *
Though this also has 60hz panel and uses frame interpolating techniques to increase to remove blurr .


----------



## rider (Apr 12, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> When regular TVs say they have 120 hz or 240 hz refresh rate, then it is not so. They use image interpolation or tomfoolery to have that as a setting but dont be fooled into thinking its actual 120hz or 240 hz.
> In short, Yes, every TV within that price range is 60 hz.
> 
> None of the tv's in your consideration has >60hz. The samsung one claims to be 100 hz but that is some prime bullshittery right there, to fool consumers.
> ...


I know they have marketing with clear motion rate which is 60Hz processed to look smoother than a normal 60hz TV.
So overall I am asking which one would be better in my 50-55k budget. Sony's motion flow processing to look smooth or samsung's CMR?

Also at what starting price a real more than 60 Hz TV set comes in of any size?


----------



## rider (Apr 12, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Check this very detailed review(it is for 58" version though):
> Samsung MU6100 Review (UN58MU6100)
> 
> The other 2 sony models mentioned are not available on above site & the models mentioned as best in 40-43" category are not available in India.Based on almost universal fact of Indian markets always getting inferior models in any electronics/consumer appliances area,my guess is that out of the 3 models samsung mu6100 seems a better bet.
> ...


Actually I am bit skeptical with samsung TV as there is one I purchased LED 32" in the year 2011 of which panel gets moisture and black vertical lines after 16 months of use. 
And there is nothing as such high moisture area in my living room. Felt cheated from samsung as the quality of panel lasts till warranty. So was thinking to get SONY as they are something moisture proof body.


----------



## rider (Apr 12, 2018)

vito scalleta said:


> Do u want more than 60 Hz refresh rate or motion flow greater than 60 ? Those are two different things. At 50k finding a TV with 120 Hz refresh rate would be tough luck. In India.


what is the starting price a real more than 60 Hz TV set of any size?


----------



## rider (Apr 12, 2018)

I compared Samsung MU6100 with Sony X720E and found that:
Sony has worse contrast, blacks looks grey and lacks black uniformity
Samsung has flickering but sony has no flickering


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 12, 2018)

^^On which content you noticed flickering,I mean fast moving scenes or some complex multi colour scene etc.Also by flickering you mean rapid changes in contrast or something else.


----------



## rider (Apr 13, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^On which content you noticed flickering,I mean fast moving scenes or some complex multi colour scene etc.Also by flickering you mean rapid changes in contrast or something else.


*i.rtings.com/images/reviews/tv/samsung/mu6100/mu6100-backlight-small.jpg

As per Rtings dot com
The TV dims the backlight without using PWM from 'Backlight' setting 20/20 until 13/20, then it dims using PWM from 'Backlight' 12/20 until 0/20. This means that the screen will not have flicker when at high brightness, but at mid brightness and below the TV will have worse flicker the dimmer it gets. Because the flicker is at 120 Hz it won't be very noticeable, but it will cause double image artifacts during motion, as seen in the photo in the motion blur section. This means that the TV has worse motion when the backlight is dim, while TVs without flicker like the Sony have good motion no matter their brightness.

Also the review of 58 inch model and I am planning for a 43 inch


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 13, 2018)

I meant actually looking at the TV because theoretical cons may not be as noticeable in real life situations.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 13, 2018)

>60hz no idea if such TVs are available in India but plenty of such monitors are available. But you will have to discard HDR and screen size for that.
Also u need something that can deliver such framerates (a PS4 pro cannot)


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 13, 2018)

I think you should stick to 60hz HDR TV. PS4 Pro can't push such frame rates as @Nerevarine said.  Plus AFAIK there is no advantage of 120hz display on Movie watching experience. My 2 cents, focus on getting good HDR Tv and pair it with PS4 Pro for HDR content. Note: Ps4 Pro and regular version don't support 4k blu ray. Only regular full HD blu ray playback. Xbox S and X do support. But PS4 has better exclusives IMO.


----------



## rider (Apr 14, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> I think you should stick to 60hz HDR TV. PS4 Pro can't push such frame rates as @Nerevarine said.  Plus AFAIK there is no advantage of 120hz display on Movie watching experience. My 2 cents, focus on getting good HDR Tv and pair it with PS4 Pro for HDR content. Note: Ps4 Pro and regular version don't support 4k blu ray. Only regular full HD blu ray playback. Xbox S and X do support. But PS4 has better exclusives IMO.


Ok now I am focusing on a good 60hz HDR TV with brilliant processing on motion flow. Also I have PS4 slim not the pro so games will run 1080p with HDR. I am very much confused between Samsung and Sony models. Help me out in that, please! 
Also considering 4K HDR TV is the future and expecting most of the content, PS5 and TV channels with become 4K in 2-3 years. So it might be future proof.


----------



## rider (Apr 14, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> I meant actually looking at the TV because theoretical cons may not be as noticeable in real life situations.


There is no such seller who sells both Sony and Samsung with demo in my region. I need to go to both samsung and sony center to compare for that.


----------



## Minion (Apr 14, 2018)

rider said:


> There is no such seller who sells both Sony and Samsung with demo in my region. I need to go to both samsung and sony center to compare for that.


Get Sony, better PQ and more reliable than Samsung


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2018)

rider said:


> Ok now I am focusing on a good 60hz HDR TV with brilliant processing on motion flow. Also I have PS4 slim not the pro so games will run 1080p with HDR. I am very much confused between Samsung and Sony models. Help me out in that, please!
> Also considering 4K HDR TV is the future and expecting *most of the content, PS5 and TV channels with become 4K in 2-3 years*. So it might be future proof.


I doubt it.India is always leagues behind when it comes to latest technology adoption.My guess is that 2-3 years from now may be 3/4th of almost all "major/worth watching channels" will be HD & a few will be HDR(similar to current situation with most SD & few HD channels).


----------



## rider (Apr 15, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> I doubt it.India is always leagues behind when it comes to latest technology adoption.My guess is that 2-3 years from now may be 3/4th of almost all "major/worth watching channels" will be HD & a few will be HDR(similar to current situation with most SD & few HD channels).


ICC 2015 WC was telecasted in 4K in India. Till now there is only national geographic india channel that comes 24x7.


----------



## rider (Apr 15, 2018)

Minion said:


> Get Sony, better PQ and more reliable than Samsung


I had bad experience of samsung. I purchased LED 32" 1080p in the year 2011 of which panel gets moisture and black vertical lines after 16 months of use.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2018)

rider said:


> ICC 2015 WC was telecasted in 4K in India. Till now there is only national geographic india channel that comes 24x7.


4k is not HDR.Even if some channels start telecasting in 4k I doubt they will have HDR in India.


----------



## rider (Apr 15, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> 4k is not HDR.Even if some channels start telecasting in 4k I doubt they will have HDR in India.


HDR has very long time to come like 4-5 years. Even most of the channels in US are mostly 1080i  not 4K.


----------



## rider (Apr 15, 2018)

Minion said:


> Get Sony, better PQ and more reliable than Samsung


Which Sony Bravia model are you talking about?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 15, 2018)

If you want to experience 4k on a tv through television network,  you should know even those advertised "4k" are basically upscaled 1080p content streamed through with an image sharpening filter.
Only real way to experience 4k is by downloading stuff or netflix/streaming media


----------



## Minion (Apr 15, 2018)

rider said:


> Which Sony Bravia model are you talking about?


*Sony KLV-W772E*


----------



## rider (Apr 16, 2018)

Minion said:


> *Sony KLV-W772E*


Went to sony center, took demo of 43 inch W772E and X7002E
Observed X7002 is better though it doesn't have triluminous display, W772E was having some reflection issue where a spectrum comes when the light hits the screen. That I didn't like that at all because my room has many windows. Though price difference is 3k between these two. Which one should I buy? 4K HDR TV or fully loaded 1080p HDR TV?


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 16, 2018)

First Tv channels and Live broadcast use HLG not HDR10.  World Cup might be shown in HLG but not in India. 
Second it's better to get a Good PQ SDR Tv than some budget HDR Tv. 50K HDR Tv are pretty useless since their peak brightness is extremely low. 
Third You need a minimum 5ms Response time Tv anything above that you will notice input lag. This response time increases further when in HDR mode.
Fourth Budget 4K Tv's have below average upscaling.

Suggestion, a get midrange SDR 4K Tv. Also its extremely difficult to calibrate HDR in budget Tv since there are very limited tweak options. However, finding 4K SDR content outside Netflix is cumbersome almost all 4K content will come with some sort of HDR (hdr10).  Selecting Tv nowadays has become a chore and boring.


----------



## Minion (Apr 16, 2018)

rider said:


> Went to sony center, took demo of 43 inch W772E and X7002E
> Observed X7002 is better though it doesn't have triluminous display, W772E was having some reflection issue where a spectrum comes when the light hits the screen. That I didn't like that at all because my room has many windows. Though price difference is 3k between these two. Which one should I buy? 4K HDR TV or fully loaded 1080p HDR TV?


You said in your original post you are going to use it with PS4 that is why i didn't suggested 4k tvs. 4k are obviously better but you have to sacrifice gaming your PS4 is not powerful to drive 4k tv


----------



## rider (Apr 17, 2018)

Minion said:


> You said in your original post you are going to use it with PS4 that is why i didn't suggested 4k tvs. 4k are obviously better but you have to sacrifice gaming your PS4 is not powerful to drive 4k tv


Yes, I have PS4 slim that supports HDR, I know it doesn't support 4K but upcoming PS5 will do without upscaling in 2020. I think playing PS4 in a HDR 4K TV will be fine as games will run in 1080p resolution. Is that wrong?


----------



## Minion (Apr 18, 2018)

rider said:


> Yes, I have PS4 slim that supports HDR, I know it doesn't support 4K but upcoming PS5 will do without upscaling in 2020. I think playing PS4 in a HDR 4K TV will be fine as games will run in 1080p resolution. Is that wrong?


I don't have much Idea about PS4 as i have never used one but running games at lower resolution than native resolution supported by tv will not look good.I think you should stick with 1080p as there are not many 4k content in India and 4k gaming requires powerful hardware


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 19, 2018)

Do you really need a 4k TV now ? What are the sources (of 4k) do you have currently ? Streaming via Netflix , Amazon Prime and Downloaded media are the only option that I can see. PS4 can't play 4k Blu ray, only regular fullhd . The new PS won't come this year. 2019 or 2020 maybe. So buying an expensive TV right now doesn't make sense. Plus most of the cheaper 4k tvs don't have upscalers. so SD channels would look shitty.


----------



## meetdilip (Apr 19, 2018)

Does Mi TV 4 / Mi TV 4A have upscaling for SD content ?


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 19, 2018)

Mi TV 4 (the 4k HDR one) doesn't have an upscaler as per the reviews I have read.


----------



## meetdilip (Apr 19, 2018)

How about the 32 inch and 43 inch models ?


----------



## Minion (Apr 19, 2018)

meetdilip said:


> How about the 32 inch and 43 inch models ?



Most cheap tvs don't have upscaler If you are looking to purchase tv on budget then get Philips


----------



## rider (Apr 20, 2018)

Sony KLV-W772E is 2017 model with 1080p HDR Edge LED Triluminous display whereas Sony KLV-43W662F is 2018 with 1080p HDR Direct LED but no Triluminous display. Price is almost same just 3k more in MRP for W772E.


----------



## rider (Apr 20, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> Do you really need a 4k TV now ? What are the sources (of 4k) do you have currently ? Streaming via Netflix , Amazon Prime and Downloaded media are the only option that I can see. PS4 can't play 4k Blu ray, only regular fullhd . The new PS won't come this year. 2019 or 2020 maybe. So buying an expensive TV right now doesn't make sense. Plus most of the cheaper 4k tvs don't have upscalers. so SD channels would look shitty.



I don't buys TV like every year or 2 years. I will keep this TV till 2024-25.


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 20, 2018)

meetdilip said:


> How about the 32 inch and 43 inch models ?


They don't have afaik.


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 20, 2018)

rider said:


> I don't buys TV like every year or 2 years. I will keep this TV till 2024-25.


My point of that question was , if you don't have immediate requirement of 4k TV, then it would be better to buy a 4k tv later. You would have better and cheaper options. Buying now and then waiting for content is not wise. This of course doesn't matter, if you need a TV now. 

Also your shortlist has 1080 displays. I would prefer a Direct LED over Edge lit LED.


----------



## rider (Apr 20, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> My point of that question was , if you don't have immediate requirement of 4k TV, then it would be better to buy a 4k tv later. You would have better and cheaper options. Buying now and then waiting for content is not wise. This of course doesn't matter, if you need a TV now.
> 
> Also your shortlist has 1080 displays. I would prefer a Direct LED over Edge lit LED.


Yeah! that 2018 model is direct LED but doesn't have triluminous display like the edge LED of 2017.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 20, 2018)

How about the 2017 model of VU TV ?
VU LTDN55XT780XWAU3D

vutvs


----------



## rider (Apr 21, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> How about the 2017 model of VU TV ?
> VU LTDN55XT780XWAU3D
> 
> vutvs


Idk how would be the quality of panel in comparison to Sony and Samsung. I hate TV in which blacks look like dark grey. Contrast and colours are always first priority.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2018)

rider said:


> Idk how would be the quality of panel in comparison to Sony and Samsung. I hate TV in which blacks look like dark grey. Contrast and colours are always first priority.


Get a Demo of this model and then confirm


----------



## rider (Apr 22, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Get a Demo of this model and then confirm


I checked out there is no seller who sells VU TVs in my town.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2018)

rider said:


> I checked out there is no seller who sells VU TVs in my town.


Then checkout the reviews...might help


----------



## Detox101 (May 7, 2018)

A little stretch.. but the best you can buy close to your budget...

*www.amazon.in/dp/B06XDPWY2S/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 7, 2018)

Detox101 said:


> A little stretch.. but the best you can buy close to your budget...
> 
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B06XDPWY2S/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=


Unavailable/not in stock.


----------



## Detox101 (May 7, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Unavailable/not in stock.



Then you can click on notify when in stock.. coz it has been retailing for less than 1.2 lakh for a while now.. you can also check in local showrooms.. it is rare sony smart 4k with DLED that is available at a reasonable price.. Meanwhile.. this is good too..

Buy Sony KD-49X9000E 123 cm (49 Inch) 4K Ultra HD Smart LED TV Online At Best Price @ Tata CLiQ


----------



## Zangetsu (May 7, 2018)

^^That TV has good reviews everywhere 
But way out of budget for OP


----------



## Zangetsu (May 7, 2018)

rider said:


> Idk how would be the quality of panel in comparison to Sony and Samsung. I hate TV in which blacks look like dark grey. Contrast and colours are always first priority.


That has A+ grade panel has the best contrast available. Its a VA panel so Image quality is excellent though the viewing angle is bad as compared to IPS.
But color gamut, contrast and motion rate is excellent than many IPS 4K TV out there
plus its a DLED panel


----------



## rider (May 14, 2018)

Detox101 said:


> Then you can click on notify when in stock.. coz it has been retailing for less than 1.2 lakh for a while now.. you can also check in local showrooms.. it is rare sony smart 4k with DLED that is available at a reasonable price.. Meanwhile.. this is good too..
> 
> Buy Sony KD-49X9000E 123 cm (49 Inch) 4K Ultra HD Smart LED TV Online At Best Price @ Tata CLiQ


What was the price when it was in amazon offer you checked?


----------



## rider (May 14, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> That has A+ grade panel has the best contrast available. Its a VA panel so Image quality is excellent though the viewing angle is bad as compared to IPS.
> But color gamut, contrast and motion rate is excellent than many IPS 4K TV out there
> plus its a DLED panel


Heyy! It's not about the panel but the quality of image processing. I read many reviewers who used sony, samsung and then moved to VU said that the HD channels looks 80% of the quality of sony that is acceptable for me but the SD channels looks pixelated and quality is 30% in comparison to Sony.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2018)

rider said:


> Heyy! It's not about the panel but the quality of image processing. I read many reviewers who used sony, samsung and then moved to VU said that the HD channels looks 80% of the quality of sony that is acceptable for me but the SD channels looks pixelated and quality is 30% in comparison to Sony.


That depends on the Up-scaling technology chip being used in the TV.
Sony TV as of now have the best up-scaling chip in it.
If u want to watch more of SD channels in upscaled mode then u will have to chose the TV only after personal viewing.


----------



## Detox101 (May 16, 2018)

It was for 1.18 lacs.. it is now available on Flipkart for 1.19 lacs.. it is a steal at this price.. I had ordered this tv from Amazon last month.. this tv works like a dream.. 

FLipkart link: Sony BRAVIA X9000E Series 138.8cm (55 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart TV Online at best Prices In India



rider said:


> What was the price when it was in amazon offer you checked?


----------



## Detox101 (May 16, 2018)

Sony has the best upscaling tech out there.. and they command a price for it.. this tv has been chosen as the best tv for the budget even in the US.. check this out..

Sony X900E Review



Zangetsu said:


> That depends on the Up-scaling technology chip being used in the TV.
> Sony TV as of now have the best up-scaling chip in it.
> If u want to watch more of SD channels in upscaled mode then u will have to chose the TV only after personal viewing.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 16, 2018)

I know about X90E but I am waiting for X90F to launch here


----------



## Detox101 (May 16, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> I know about X90E but I am waiting for X90F to launch here


For some incremental change they will charge a bomb.. that too if they launch it in this year  in India as 900E is a 2017 model still selling here..


----------



## Zangetsu (May 16, 2018)

Detox101 said:


> For some incremental change they will charge a bomb.. that too if they launch it in this year  in India as 900E is a 2017 model still selling here..


Yes, But I am not in hurry now 
Earlier I was thinking of OLED but due to serious issues in this technology I shifted to SONY XE series


----------

